# Teichbelüfter



## Wanderra (16. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Mein Teichbelüfter hat vor ein Paar Tagen das zeitliche gesegnet.
Da es schon der zweite in drei Jahren ist (beide waren billig ), möchte ich diesmal einen vernünftigen kaufen!
Mein Teich fasst 7000l Wasser (was sonst)!
Welchen könnt Ihr mir empfehlen, ohne einen Wirlpool aus dem Teich zu machen?
Da der Lüfter ja im Dauerbetrieb laufen soll,wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn es kein Stromfresser wäre!

Vielen Dank an alle die mir antworten!!!!!!!!!!

Euch allen wünsche ich schonmal ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010!


----------



## Christine (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo,

also ich bin mit meinem Oase Aquaoxy 400 sehr zufrieden. 10 Watt und kann an die Aussensteckdose gehängt werden - das ist bei den billigen nämlich oft nicht der Fall!


----------



## starvanger (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

hallo,ich bin der werner.sollte man die belüftung im winter laufen lassen??eine antwort wäre nett.danke


----------



## bodo61 (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



starvanger schrieb:


> hallo,ich bin der werner.sollte man die belüftung im winter laufen lassen??eine antwort wäre nett.danke



Hallo, und ich bin der Bodo.

Falls du deine Filtertechnik ausgestellt hast, mußt eine kleine Stelle der Wasseroberfläche eisfrei halten. Sinn ist, das die entstehenden Faulgase entweichen können.

Kann man machen indem man z.B. einen Teichbelüfter ins Wasser hängt. Gibt da auch so Styropordeckel mit ner kleinen Heizpatrone drin. Eigentlich reicht auch einen Teil mit Styrodur abzudecken.
So fertige Teile gibts auch in jedem Baumarkt für kleines Geld.

Bloß jetzt solltest du aber bald in die Pötte kommen.:smoki


----------



## Wanderra (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Werner!

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!
Das mit den Teichlüftern ist so eine Sache. Wenn Du verhindern willst das Dein Teich zufriert, solltest Du ihn durchlaufen lassen. Ich persönlich schalte meinen aus (wenn er nicht gerade defekt ist! ), da hier bei uns, die Winter nicht sehr hart sind! 
Auserdem hab ich viele Steine am Teichrand, wo immer eine kleine Lücke bleibt!

Ich hoffe Du kannst damit was anfangen!

Viele Grüße von Jens!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebo (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo.


Eine Teich- *und* Filterbelüftung ist immer sinnvoll.  Egal ob der Filter durchläuft oder nicht. Filterbelüftung ist sogar sehr wichtig. Als Nebeneffekt, je nach Stärke der Pumpe, kann man den Teich an einigen Stellen Eisfrei halten. Aber eine Garantie für "Eisfrei" ist eine Sauerstoffpumpe nicht.

Wenn ich eine Marke empfehlen kann dann ist es "Hailea" oder den Porsche derartiger Pumpen, eine Hiblow. Google da einfach mal. 

Mit beiden habe ich persönlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Die Oase sind eher für etwas größere Aquarien geeignet und im Verhältnis viel zu teuer.

Das gilt natürlich nicht für die normalen Pumpen von Oase. Die sind absolut top und auch bei mir im Einsatz.

Die genaue Pumpenstärke musst du aber selber austesten. Und dir auch die Frage stellen wie viele Ausströmer du möchtest.
Weil wenig Ausströmer reicht eine kleine Pumpe. Viel Ausströmer viel Leistung der Pumpe.

lg
ebo


----------



## Wanderra (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Halloooooooooooo!

Ich denke mal das mir 4 Ausströmer reichen sollten.
Was mich wieder zu meiner Frage führt, wie viel Leistung ( L / pro/h ) wäre bei meiner Teichgröße ideal?
Hab echt keinen Plan!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Jens


----------



## ebo (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hllo.

So einfach kann man das nicht beantworten. Es liegt u.a. an dem Aufstellort und die damit verbundene Länge der Luftschläuche.

Am besten testet man sowas vor Ort beim Kauf. Einfach mal vorführen lassen. Dann siehst du selber wie stark das Sprudeln ist.
Wenn du den Teich damit Eisfrei halten willst benötigst du schon ordentlich Luft welches das Wasser in Bewegung hält.

Meine Sprudelsteine liegen in der Pumpenkammer, direkt am Skimmer und noch einer am Zulauf zum Teich.
Die restlichen 5 liegen verteilt im Filter. 

Im Sommer belüfte ich nur den Filter d.h. die 3 zuerst genannten Sprudelsteine lege ich für die Zeit tot.
lg
ebo


----------



## Annett (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Moin.

Gerade im Winter und bei "kleineren" Teichen würde ich es mit der Luftmenge nicht übertreiben.
Wer hat schon warme Luft zur Verfügung, die den Teich nicht noch mehr auskühlt...? 

Die Luftsprudler sorgen ziemlich sicher für ein Durchmischen der Wassermenge und damit auch ein Auskühlen an der Oberfläche. 
Ansonsten bliebe das Loch im Eis nicht offen.
Es ist m.M.n., wie bei fast allem, eine Frage der "Dosis".


----------



## dersil (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

@ Annett

 eine Sache die ich nicht versteh

du schreibst vom Durchmischen der Wassermenge und damit auch ein Auskühlen an der Wasseroberfläche.

so wie ich`s verstehe, wird das wärmere Wasser vom Sprudler von den unteren Schichten nach oben gesprudelt - damit bleibt es oben offen - ist das richtig - falsch ?

wieso wird dann aber die Wasseroberfläche ausgekühlt ?

Hab meinen Sprudler erst seit heute im Teich  mußte extra das 3 cm starke Eis aufhacken, kann somit nicht wirklich mitreden

will doch nur lernen :?


----------



## Annett (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Silvio.

Damit das Teichwasser das Loch offen hält, muss es die Oberfläche > 0°C Temperatur halten.
Dabei verliert es aber Wärme an die (im Moment viiiel) kältere Luft und sinkt dann wieder Richtung Grund, wo es sich mit dem "wärmeren" (ca. + 4°C) Wasser vermischt und auch dieses dadurch abkühlt.




Je mehr das Wasser "umgerührt" wird - im Verhältnis zum vorhandenen Volumen - desto mehr kühlt es auch ab. Uwe durfte da im Herbst/Winter 2008/2009 seine ganz eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Zwar ohne Sprudelsteine, dafür durch hohe Umwälzraten. 
Vielleicht kann er ja seine Erfahrungen zusammenfassend hier posten, falls er das Thema liest. 

Zuviel Wasserbewegung (egal womit) ist im Winter aus meiner Sicht nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## dersil (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Annett

danke dir für die verständliche Erklärung

wie geschrieben, habe ich den Sprudler erst seit heute im Teich
und zwar in Kombination mit Styroporplatten

 

ich denke die Styroporinsel
verringert die Abkühlung des Oberflächenwassers


werd beobachten und berichten!


----------



## Christine (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



dersil schrieb:


> ...mußte extra das 3 cm starke Eis aufhacken...



Hallo Silvio,

das hast Du doch hoffentlich nicht getan - das kann für Deinen Fische ganz gefährlich sein. (Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das irgendetwas mit Schallwellen und Schwimmblase - aber das findet sich bestimmt mit der Suchfunktion). Bitte Löcher nur auf sanfte Art und Weise machen, wenn es ein Fischteich ist. Zum Beispiel mit heißem Wasser!


----------



## dersil (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Silvio,
> 
> das hast Du doch hoffentlich nicht getan - das kann für Deinen Fische ganz gefährlich sein. (Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das irgendetwas mit Schallwellen und Schwimmblase - aber das findet sich bestimmt mit der Suchfunktion). Bitte Löcher nur auf sanfte Art und Weise machen, wenn es ein Fischteich ist. Zum Beispiel mit heißem Wasser!




doch  wußte ich nicht 

sorry meine Fische
ich hab da was unterschätzt


----------



## Christian und Frauke (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo zusammen,
Eisfrei halten?
Wer sollte?(Teichgrösse,Teichtiefe ,Besatz,Koi,Goldies,Pflanzen die Gas austauschen,Schlamm,und,und,und??
Ich habe keinen Sprudler oder Eisfreihalter,und warum sollte Silvio ähnliches brauchen bei seinem Profil
Und wer hängt in kleine Naturtümpel mit hohem Fischbesatz Sprudelsteine
Bei Koiteichen kann ich das ja verstehen


----------



## dersil (19. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

@ wanderra

ich hab jetzt erst seit 2 Tagen
den Teichbelüfter den hier von ....
ist mit 5 Watt angegeben und macht bei voll aufgedrehten Regler so ne Fläche von ca. 1m eisfrei.

Ich habe ihn heute auf zwei Drittel Leistung runtergedreht


@ Christian

ich brauch keinen Teichbelüfter 
das mit dem Naturteich seh ich ein - der reguliert sich aber auch ohne Technik
also keinen Filter Ozon UV und änliches
hab hier viele Teichbilder gesehen, die ihren Teich komplett mit Styropur und den Kugeln eisfrei halten - für was das?
Ist Eisfrei halten überhaupt wichtig?


----------



## Christian und Frauke (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Silvio,
das war auch meine Frage,
wer sollte denn überhaupt eisfrei halten

Dein Teich sollte doch auch so funktionieren oder
Die meisten Naturteiche sind doch auch mit Schlamm und Pflanzenresten voll.

Vieleicht schreibt ja noch jemand was dazu und kann uns aufklären


----------



## ebo (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo.

Eisfrei halten bei mir am Teich ist an 2 bestimmten Stellen absolute Pflicht. Im Bereich des Skimmers und somit zum Zulauf Teich sowie am Teicheinlauf wieder.

Stelle sich jemand vor, dass der Teich eine Eisstärke von ca. 40 cm erreicht. Dann sind der Zu und Einlauf zugefroren und die Pumpen sowie auch mein Filter laufen trocken. Durch die UV-Lampe strömt kein Wasser mehr und friert kaputt.

Sicherlich kann man das auch mit einer teuren Iso-Abdeckung erreichen aber ich halte das hier im Münsterland nicht für nötig. Ich habe mit den Sprudlern gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Wenn ich die Filtertechnik im Winter ausstellen würde dann könnte der Teich ruhig zufrieren. Wassertiefe und Volumen zum Fischbesatz sind absolut ausreichend.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## dersil (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



Christian und Frauke schrieb:


> Hallo Silvio,
> das war auch meine Frage,
> wer sollte denn überhaupt eisfrei halten
> 
> Dein Teich sollte doch auch so funktionieren oder



Hab dazu leider keine Erfahrung 
das ist der erste Winter mit Fischen drin.

die Meinungen scheinen sich ja zu trennen
wem soll man folgen?
ist der Schaden mit Sprudler größer als ohne?
Oder ist Sprudler nur rausgeschmissenes Geld > Anschaffung + Strom?


----------



## ebo (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo.

Hier mal ein aktuelles Foto. Filtertechnik läuft weiter und der Teich ist an beiden Stellen Eisfrei. 

Und was sehe ich da? Einen Koi der immer noch aktiv ist. Verrückt. Der wartet sicher auf das Christkind 

Gruß
ebo


----------



## schilfgrün (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Christine,

mein Teichbelüfter ist so ein Billigteil aus dem Baumarkt und macht offensichtlich bald schlapp - zumindest wird er derzeit immer lauter, was langsam nervt.
Das Eis mittels mit einem verhältnismäßig niedrig in einem Eisfreihater eingehängtem Luftsprudler freizuhalten, halte ich für sinnvoll und funktioniert auch gut.
Ich habe gerade ein bißchen rumgegooglet und bin der Ansicht, daß sich der von Dir benutzte Teichbelüfter auch für meinen Teich eignen müßte.
Meine Frage an Dich ist - wie lange besitzt Du ihn schon ( d.h. hält er erfahrungsgemäß einige Zeit ? ) und wie laut ist er ? - kannst Du wahrscheinlich schlecht vormachen. 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Christine (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Ingo,

der Teichbelüfter kommt jetzt bei mir in den 3 Winter, war aber schon gebraucht bei e..y gekauft.Ich hab den auf so einer Knieunterlage aus einer Art Moosgummi stehen http://shop.unimax.ch/images/unimax/4126.jpg Damit ist er aus drei, vier Meter Entfernung kaum noch zu hören.


----------



## dersil (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo

mein Teichbelüfter steht in einem größerem Blumentopf aus Plastik ( war praktisch, da vorhandene Löcher dem Eingang-Stromkabel und dem Ausgang-Luftschlauch schon Wege boten )
zusätzlich habe ich eine Brett aus Holz und einen Stein drauf.

Ohne Brett+Stein brummt er, aber mit ist totale Ruhe!
Nicht mal ganz daneben stehend, hör ich was.

Ach ja, über dem Topf ist noch ein Plastikbeutel zur Trockenhaltung.


----------



## Snuggles (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

 


ich habe diesen hier, und der macht seine Arbeit !!


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Snuggles,

das ist schön für Dich, hilft dem interessierten Leser aber nicht unbedingt weiter. 
Da bräuchte es schon ein paar Angaben wie Hersteller, Modell und evtl. Bezugsquelle und Preis.


----------



## Snuggles (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Habt ihr eigentlich nur Ahnung von Teichen oder was ???

Pumpleistung von 78 l/h bei einem minimalen Stromverbrauch von nur 1,8 Watt.
usw. 


wer LINKS erkennen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Snuggles,

den Link hab ich übersehen, sorry - die Farben schwächeln ein bisschen und ich bin Brillenträger 

Mal davon abgesehen, ist dieser Link in spätestens drei Monaten tot - und dann? Die User gucken gerne später noch mal nach. Da sind Links direkt zu Händlershops stabiler, aber gegen das verschwinden einer Produktseite ist man da leider auch nicht gefeit.


----------



## hut (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

BESIZTE EINEN KOI TEICH UND HAB JETZT NOCH EINEN TETRA AK 50 aquarium luftpumpe für 15000 liter funktioniert wunderbar  seit 4 jahren keine problem .kann ich nur empfehlen .will mir allerdings  auströmer scheibe kaufen habe bes jetzt nur steine  gruss


----------



## schilfgrün (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Christine,

ich bestellte mir jetzt so einen AquaOxy 400 online, bin mal gespannt, wann er ankommt.
Entscheidend war für mich auch, daß er draußen aufstellbar sein soll. 
Nach der Beschreibung meines jetzigen Teichbelüfters, soll man ein Fenster geöffnet halten und den Schlauch durch den Spalt hinauslegen. Was für ein  .
Ich denke, wenn er so lange hält, wird sich die Anschaffung schon rechnen.
Sollte er mir zu laut sein, wird es hier im Forum bestimmt einige Tipp`s, wie von Dir, zur zusätzlichen Dämmung geben.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Olli.P (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Ingo,

der Aqua Oxy iss nich laut 

Hab meinen auf Halde liegen, weil er für meine Zwecke leider zu wenig bringt. 
Da er mir aber zum weiter verbimmeln zu teuer war, halte ich ihn als Reservebelüfter, falls der große mal den Geist aufgibt.
Und Ersatzmembranen gibbet da ja auch für. 
Bei meinem war sogar eine beim Neukauf dabei. 

Aber, warum muss man den auf eine Moosgummiunterlage stellen 
Der hat doch Gummifüße.


----------



## Christine (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Aber, warum muss man den auf eine Moosgummiunterlage stellen  Der hat doch Gummifüße.



Meiner nicht mehr.


----------



## schilfgrün (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



> Meiner nicht mehr.


kann warscheinlich schon mal vorkommen, bei Erungenschaften von e..y.
Da hätte ich auch nachgesehen - aber die hatten es nach tagelanger Arbeit wirklich nicht geschafft, mich anzumelden - seither denke ich mir meinen Teil über e..y.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo  :smoki


----------



## didi3005 (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo,
mein Teichlüfter hat den Geist aufgegeben, reicht es eigentlich wenn man einen Teil des Teiches mit Styrodurplatten abdeckt.
Können dann auch die Faulgase entweichen, also ohne ein Loch eisfrei zu halten.

Gruss  didi


----------



## koifischfan (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Nein, wohin sollen sie denn?


----------



## schilfgrün (22. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

endlich habe ich meinen neuen Teichbelüfter ( die hatten Winterferien, dort wo ich ihn bestellte ) - seit meinem letzten Schreiben gab mein Baumarktteichbelüfter nämlich auf und ich konnte zusehen, wo Faulgase entstanden.

Für *Interessierte* - für kleine Teiche, wie ich ihn habe ( ca. 3500 L. ) halte ich das `Eisfreihalten` mittels Eisfreihalter aus Styropor und Teichbelüfter für sinnvoll.
Bisher war mir fast jedes Jahr ein Fisch eingefrohren, was nach dieser Methode nicht mehr geschah.
Ein Freund von mir, mit großem Schwimmteich und sieben Kois ( ursprünglich elf - __ Fischreiher war schuld ) versucht es dieses Jahr aus Kostengründen mit zugefrohrenem Teich.
Das kann ja auch funktionieren, durch die Größe des Teiches und entsprechend viel Unterwasserpflanzen - wie in einem natürlichem See. 
Solche Pfützen wie meiner, sind einfach stärker gefährdet.
Meine Frage an Euch, die Teichbelüfter im Winter zur Eisfreihaltung benutzen ist, wie haltet ihr sie frostfrei ?????? 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## koifischfan (22. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Mein Belüfter hängt im Keller am Heizungsrohr direkt am Fenster.
Zirka 1 Meter Schlauch sind um dieses (Heizungsrohr, nicht Fenster) gewickelt. Dann nach draußen in 8 Meter 25er PVC-Leerrohr.

Leider bildet sich ab ca. -5 Grad Frost in den letzten 50 cm Schlauch bis ins Wasser. Dort habe ich kein Rohr mehr. Meist reicht es, mit der Hand aufzutauen. Die Pumpe pumpt ja noch.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Bei uns steht der Teichbelüfter draussen und es gab noch niemals, auch in den letzten beiden, etwas kälteren Wintern nicht, Probleme, dass der Belüfter hätte eisfrei gehalten werden müssen. Er hat problemlos gearbeitet, auch bei minus 14 Grad.

Eher ist mit Problemen zu rechnen, wenn man Luft pumpt, deren Temperatur deutlich wärmer ist als die Aussentemperatur. Die Luft kühlt draussen ab, es bildet sich Kondenzwasser, welches dann dazu führt, dass der Schlauch zufriert.

Unser Tipp: Sprudler draussen, geschützt aufstellen


----------



## schilfgrün (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Vielen Dank Euch Dreien,

dieses Wochenende war wirklich frustrierend für mich.
In der Anleitung zum Aqua Oxy 400 stand, das er nicht unter -5° betrieben werden soll, bin also losgefahren um ein Behältnis zu kaufen, in dem er möglichst isoliert stehen kann.
Zum Schutz der sehr weichen und druckempfindlichen Schläuche nahm ich einen __ Wasserschlauch, wo sich die Luftschläuche jedoch nicht durchziehen ließen, also schnitt ich den Schlauch der Länge nach auf ( werde ihn Im Frühjahr aber gegen einen PVC-Lehrrohr tauschen ).
*Jetzt kommt die absolute Katastrophe* - als ich mittels heißem Wasser ein Loch schaffen wollte, kam ich noch nicht ganz durch die Eisdecke und versuchte den Rest mit einer kleinen Handgartenschaufel freizukratzen, wobei ich die Folie der Flachwasserzone durchstach.
Ich bin auch wirklich  - bitte helft mir, was kann ich jetzt machen ???

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Christine (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Ingo,

eventuell ist das Unglück nicht so groß, so tief wird das Loch nicht liegen, oder? 

Wenn der Teich jetzt 5 bis 10 cm an Wasser verliert, entsteht zwischen Wasser und Eis eine Luftschicht, die isolierend wirkt. Und sobald der Frühling da ist, flickst Du das Loch. Schlimmer wäre doch ein Loch an der tiefsten Stelle. 

Das mit den -5° hab ich nicht gewusst. Was soll denn der Grund dafür sein? Danach hab ich mich auch noch nicht gerichtet.  Meine Sorge ist eher, dass die Aussensteckdosen im Schnee verschwinden...


----------



## Vera44 (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo!

Ich habe dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal einen Teichbelüfter. Bisher bin ich mit dem Ergebnis ganz zufrieden. Ich verändere die Stelle immer mal somit habe ich einen grossen Teil vom Teich frei. Gestern habe die Fischis gesehen. Es geht ihnen anscheinend gut. Den Belüfter habe ich in einen Holzkasten getan, weniger wegen der Kälte sondern als Regenschutz. Allerdings friert der Luftschlauch manchmal zu. Dann muss ich ihn eben auftauen, dann funktioniert es wieder. Ich bin trotzdem vom Ergebnis begeistert.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



schilfgrün schrieb:


> Zum Schutz der sehr weichen und druckempfindlichen Schläuche nahm ich einen __ Wasserschlauch, wo sich die Luftschläuche jedoch nicht durchziehen ließen



Falls Du doch die preiswertere und vor allem viel flexiblere Lösung mit dem Schlauch verwirklichen möchtest: Durch den Schlauch einen Draht schieben. An dem durchschobenen Draht dann den Luftschlauch befestigen und den Drahl wieder aus dem Schlauch und den Luftschlauch somit durchziehen ... so wird es klappen ...


----------



## Klausile (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Leute,

zum Thema Luftsprudler will ich mich raus halten, meiner läuft das ganze Jahr.
ABER:
Bitte das Eis nicht "aufhacken" das erschreckt die Fische und das bekommt denen im Moment gar nicht.
Besser ist es ein Loch frei zu schmelzen, das geht ganz einfach:
Nehmt einen Topf - mit Hänkeln - dann kann der nicht im Teich verschwinden. 
Der Topf sollte möglichst groß sein, diesen füllt Ihr mit Wasser und bringt dieses zum kochen.
Dann den Topf einfach auf das Eis stellen - je mehr Wasser, desto länger bleibt der Topf heiß.
Dieser schmilzt dann ganz geräuschlos ein krisrundes Loch in den Teich. Die Griffe verhinder, das der Topf, nachdem die Eisschicht durchbrochen wurde, im Teich verschwindet.

Das mache ich immer so, wenn es mal nötig werden sollte.

Aufgeschreckte Fische verbrauchen wertvolle Energievorräte - das sollte man möglichst vermeiden.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## koifischfan (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Für Löcher, gut, sie sind nicht kreisrund, nehme ich einen 100W Teichheizer. Ein, zwei Stunden einschalten und gut ist.


----------



## schilfgrün (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Christine,



> eventuell ist das Unglück nicht so groß, so tief wird das Loch nicht liegen, oder?


- glücklicherweise nicht, ich muß hier im Forum beizeiten nur mal nachschauen, wie so ein Loch geflickt wird - dennoch hielt ich mich selbst für äußerst 



> Das mit den -5° hab ich nicht gewusst.


- verstehe ich auch nicht - so ein Gerät entwickelt ja auch eine gewisse Eigenwärme.

Hallo Claudia & Ludwig



> Durch den Schlauch einen Draht schieben. An dem durchschobenen Draht dann den Luftschlauch befestigen und den Drahl wieder aus dem Schlauch und den Luftschlauch somit durchziehen ... so wird es klappen ...


- hatte ich ausprobiert, funktionierte jedoch nicht. Ich nahm allerdings auch nur einen 1/2 Zoll Schlauch. Die Gummierungen der Schläuche insgesamt, scheinen nicht die besten Reibungsvoraussetzungsbedingungen zuzulassen. Aber vielen Dank für den Tipp - ich hatte es bis zur Verzweiflung versucht - meine Frau durft sich dann meinen Ärger anhören

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Jürgen E (26. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Ingo,

zum Flicken der Folie wirst du viele Beiträge finden.
Ich habe gut Erfolge bei meiner PVC-Folie mit Innotec-Adheseal und aufgesetztem Folienflicken erzielt. Wichtig ist, die Folie mit PVC-Reiniger gründlich sauber zu machen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## schilfgrün (26. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für den Tipp - ich werde mich, sobald das Eis geschmolzen ist, an die Arbeit machen - oder sind dabei die Temperaturen zu berücksichtigen ?



> AW: Teichbelüfter
> Mein Belüfter hängt im Keller am Heizungsrohr direkt am Fenster.


- leider besitze ich keinen Keller und habe auch keine Heizungsrohre



> Claudia & Ludwig
> AW: Teichbelüfter
> Bei uns steht der Teichbelüfter draussen und es gab noch niemals, auch in den letzten beiden, etwas kälteren Wintern nicht, Probleme, dass der Belüfter hätte eisfrei gehalten werden müssen. Er hat problemlos gearbeitet, auch bei minus 14 Grad.


- das ist offensichtlich der Unterschied zwischen günstigem Baumarktteichbelüfer und einem, besserer Qualität.
Nun hatte ich ja schon ein Behältnis gekauft und wollte ihn auch verwenden. Es ist ein von Innen gummierter Alukoffer - war sehr günstig und in optimaler Größe vorrätig. Das sieht erst einmal merkwürdig aus, wenn so ein Koffer am Teichhügel `herumliegt`, aber das Gerät ist jetzt *besonders* leise und ich weiß, daß er im Frühjahr regelrecht zuwuchern wird.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## dersil (27. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

also mein Teichbelüfter ist vom Baumarkt
und der funktioniert

siehe #16


----------



## schilfgrün (28. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

- gut, es wird immer Ausnahmen geben. 
Mein Vorgänger war auch so ein Teil für knapp 10 € - soetwas wirst Du bei einem Teich Deiner Größe kaum betreiben. 
Aber es interessiert mich ja schon, welchen Teichbelüfter Du so hart für Dich arbeiten läßt und wie Du es ihm doch so angenehm wie möglich gestaltest ?

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## dersil (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

@ Ingo

Welchen? hier im Thread > Antwort 16 - *ah* sehe der Link funktioniert nicht mehr!

dann siehe hier

ist so ca. 20 cm unter Wasser - der Sprudelstein natürlich 
und das Gerät steht zur Zeit noch, nur in einem großem Blumentopf - Tüte drüber und Holzplatte mit Stein drauf.
Im Blumentopf unter dem Gerät ist so ne Art Polsterfolie, brummt trotzdem - aber das Gewicht vom Stein macht ihn unhörbar.

Der Rest ist schon beschrieben
Leider hat es die Styropurinsel nicht geschafft zusammen zu bleiben.


----------



## Peter S (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Moin Moin
Einen Luftsprudler sollte man ca. 50- 60 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche einsetzen. So kann das wärmere Wasser aus der Tiefe nicht auskühlen. Die Wasserdichte ist am größten ab 4°C. So bleibt das wärmere Wasser unten. Das CO² wird also trotzdem aus dem Wasser getrieben. Man sagt das ein Sprudler mit 2-4 m³/h im Sommer für für ein Wassermenge von 30m³ ausreicht. Vielleicht hab ich Dir geholfen. Übrigens ein Hailea ist schon recht günstig. Läuft bei mir seit 2 Jahren problemlos.
Gruß 
Peter S


----------



## Peter S (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Ich bins noch mal. 
Mein Belüfter muß schon mit Volldampf laufen um bei minus 10 Grad ein Loch von 1 m² freizuhalten. Foto anbei. 
Peter S


----------



## koifischfan (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



> Einen Luftsprudler sollte man ca. 50- 60 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche einsetzen.


Meinst du nicht, daß das von der Tiefe des Teiches anhängig ist?

Meiner ist z.B. nur 90cm tief.


----------



## schilfgrün (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



> Meinst du nicht, daß das von der Tiefe des Teiches anhängig ist?



- das denke ich auch, bei einigen würde bestimmt der Modder hochgeblasen - was für die Fische nicht angenehm sein kann !

Hi Silvio,


> Leider hat es die Styropurinsel nicht geschafft zusammen zu bleiben


- das ist mir auch schon einmal passiert - Verdächtiger war unser Hund, der Deckel war jedenfalls unbrauchbar. Seither sichere ich ihn mit einem Draht.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## dersil (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



schilfgrün schrieb:


> Hi Silvio,
> 
> - das ist mir auch schon einmal passiert - Verdächtiger war unser Hund, der Deckel war jedenfalls unbrauchbar. Seither sichere ich ihn mit einem Draht.
> 
> Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki



nee
meine Styropurinsel war eine Konstruktion aus zwei Platten unten + eine quer drüber
siehe hier Beitrag #12
die nicht zusammen"gepinnt" wurde von mir
der Wind war`s


----------



## dersil (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

aber mal zur Sache
wie ich`s verstehe

der Sprudler bringt die gekühlte Luft ( Außentemperatur ) in den Teich!
Der Teich hat unterschiedliche Tiefen, mit den dazugehörigen Temperaturen
je nach Tiefe des Sprudlers kommt die Luft ( mit der Außentemperatur ) in den Teich.
steigt nach oben und gibt seine Temperatur an seine Umgebung ab.
Steigt an die Wasseroberfläche und kühlt nochmal ab und sinkt nach unten
Dabei wird die gesprudelte Oberfläche zwar eisfrei, aber immer kälter

und ich hab gedacht, das der Sprudler durch Mechanik die Wasseroberfläche eisfrei hält.
wie beim Pudding - wer rührt, hat keine Haut 

Hilfe :beten


----------



## Peter S (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Moim Moin
Entschuldigung. Mein Teich hat eine Tiefe von 1,80 Meter. Wo es so kalt war habe ich den Sprudler auch auf 40 cm hochgehängt. Habe einfach eine Schnur und einen neuen Benzinkanister ( weil PE und frostbeständig) mit dem Sprudler verbunden und kann jetzt ohne meine Fischis zu stören die Leine etwas spannen sodas der Sprudler hochkommt.
Gruß Peter S

WANN SEHE ICH ENDLICH WIEDER MEINE FISCHIS??


----------



## Peter S (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Dersil
Ein Fischteich sollte möglichst tiefer als 1,20 Meter sein. Ab dieser Tiefe wärmt die die Erdwärme unsere Teiche. Die Erdwärme liegt in einer Tiefe von 1,80 Meter bei ca. 5 Grad.
Das Wasser hat seine größte Dichte bei 4 Grad. Wenn man also Luft in den Teich bläst, wird der Teich mit Sauerstoff versorgt und das CO² wird aus dem Teich getrieben. Fische scheiden bei ihrer Atmung genau wie wir  das CO² aus und das muß raus. Die kalte Luft gibt zwar die Temperatur an das Wasser weiter, aber da das 4 Grad warme Wasser schwerer ist als das kalte, bleibt das warme Wasser unten. Darum bleiben die Fischis auch meistens im tiefen Wasser. Man kann auch an Teichen, die beheizt werden, feststellen das die Burschen auch in höheren Regionen schwimmen und aktiver sind.
Teichbeheizung ist aber ein teures Thema, ich beheize nicht.


----------



## bodo61 (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



Peter S schrieb:


> Die Erdwärme liegt in einer Tiefe von 1,80 Meter bei ca. 5 Grad.
> 
> Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, da spielen ne ganze Menge andere Faktoren mit.
> 
> ...


----------



## karsten. (3. Feb. 2010)

*Mythos Luftsprudler versorgen Teich mit Sauerstoff*



bodo61 schrieb:


> ............
> 
> Wenn man also Luft in den Teich bläst, wird der Teich mit Sauerstoff versorgt .........
> 
> *Das stimmt definitiv nicht.*










gern gelesen !

mfG


----------



## Peter S (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Liebe Bodo61
Bei mir liegt die Bodentemperatur in 1,80 Meter bei 5 Grad. Jeder kann sich ein Bodengutachten anfertigen lassen. Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage es durch meinen Beruf günstig zu bekommen. Das zu dem Thema.
Lieber Karsten
Wenn der Teichbelüfter am Grund steht, wird er die Teichbelüftung unterstützen. Sage nicht noch einmal, das es nicht stimmt. Alle Teichbesitzer könnten sonst ihre Teichbelüfer wegschmeißen und Jungnischke, Hickling, Lechleiter, Fletcher und all die anderen müßten ihre Bücher neu schreiben. 
Wenn Schnee und Eis auf dem Teich sind kann keine Pflanze Sauerstoff produzieren, ohne Licht funktioniert die Photosyntese nicht. Also wenn ein Teichbelüfter nicht direkt auf dem Grund steht kann er natürlich nicht in den unteren Schichten Sauerstoff an das Wasser abgeben. Übrigens: Ein sehr starken Belüfter ist sogar in der Lage, wenn er am Grund steht und die Temperatur sehr gering ist, den Teich mit einem Sauerstoffüberschuss zu versorgen. Solltest du das auch nicht glauben, dann lies mal: " Koi, Juwelen im Gartenteich." von Jungnischke.
Darum gehts aber nicht. Anstatt dem Dersil zu helfen, muß man nicht auf andere mit dem Finger zeigen. Wenn ihr es besser könnt dann solltet ihr den anderen das Schreiben verbieten.
So nun ghebts mir mal.


----------



## bodo61 (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Peter, 


Peter S schrieb:


> Liebe Bodo61
> Bei mir liegt die Bodentemperatur in 1,80 Meter bei 5 Grad. Hat niemand bestritten.Jeder kann sich ein Bodengutachten anfertigen lassen. Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage es durch meinen Beruf günstig zu bekommen. Das zu dem Thema.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schilfgrün (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Ihr Fachkundigen,

ich kaufte mir ja gerade einen neuen Teichbelüfter, um besonders in diesem Winter das Eis freihalten zu können, daß Faulgase entweichen und nach der Beschreibung des Herstellers, dem Teich Sauerstoff zugeführt werden kann. 
Das soll im Sommer, bei sehr heißen Tagen ja auch nützlich sein.
Ist es die *Bewegung* an der durch den Teichbelüfter verursachten Oberffläche des Wassers, die den Sauerstoff zuführt oder der unter der Wasserlinie *eingeblasene* Sauerstoff - oder keines von den beiden Möglichkeiten - und es dient *nur* als Eisfreihalter. 
Dann würde ich natürlich fragen, warum die Hersteller solcher Geräte die Betreibung nur für den Sommer empfehlen, um Sauerstoff einzuleiten.
Ich bin etwas irritiert . Sollten alle von Peter S genannten Autoren ihre Werke präzisieren ?

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## dersil (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

@ alle

also ich denke mir, ein Sprudler hat im Winter nur die Aufgabe, den Teich an einer/oder mehreren Stelle(n) eisfrei zu halten.
Ein Streit um Sauerstoffeinbringung  liese sich nur mit Messwerten bekräftigen.
Habe solche hier nicht gelesen
Also alles nur eine Frage von Gefühl/Erfahrung - ist doch o.k. aber kein Grund zum Streiten.

Habe heute bis zum Grund meines Teiches sehen können!
Wenn meine Fische nach der Winterpause und meinen evtl. Fehlern noch leben, habe ich gewonnen.

Theorie hin wie her - NUR DAS ZÄHLT!

@ Ingo

eine Antwort von dir von PN und Beitrag
hätte ich mich schon gefreut


----------



## bodo61 (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Moin Ingo,

hier streitet doch niemand.



schilfgrün schrieb:


> Ist es die *Bewegung* an der durch den Teichbelüfter verursachten Oberffläche des Wassers, die den Sauerstoff einbringt



Genau so iss das.

Schönes WE, und nun lasst es mal richtig tauen.


----------



## dersil (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Peter S

ich hab da mal eine Frage

das Netz über deinem Teich
im Bild (Beitrag *#51* vom 02.02.2010, 18:19 )
Für was ist das?

Dank schon mal


----------



## Peter S (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Dersil
Ich mußte meinen Teich mit einem Netz ( Maschenweite 8cm ) komplett abdecken. Die Seiten sind 60 cm hoch. Der Kormoran wurde beobachtet wie er 2 Besuche im Teich machte und insgesamt 5 Kois in der Größe 20- 27 cm gestohlen hat obwohl zu dem Zeitpunkt ca. 400 Meter Sehne über den Teich gespannt waren. 200 Meter umzu haben ihn auch nicht gehindert zwischen der Sehne wieder ans Ufer zu klettern und wegzufliegen. Schön für jeden der diese Erfahrung noch nicht machen brauchte. Übrigens: Er ist auch schon mehrmals am Teich gewesen. Leider haben die Fußspuren ihn verraten. Er inspizierte genau wie er wohl daran käme. Am Teichrand habe ich das Netz fest am Boden und oben mit dem Netz verbunden. Da ich einen Pfanzengraben umzu habe, wird er jetzt auch nicht mit langem Hals an die Fische kommen.


----------



## dersil (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

 Klar Schutz vor Vögel

Hallo Peter S

hätte ich ja selber drauf kommen können 

Daumendrück das es hilft


----------



## maglite (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

moin.

ist es besser den kompressor in den teich pumpen zu lassen, oder in den filter?
wenn in den filter, reicht somit der sauerstoff für die fische?

mfg tobias


----------



## Peter S (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Maglite
Am besten nicht nur in den Teich, die meißten User haben auch in den einzelnen Filterkammern jeweils einen Belüfterstein eingesetzt.


----------



## ebo (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Im Prinzip ist es egal ob du nur den Filter belüftest oder auch den Teich. Wobei ich den Filter als wichtiger erachte. Es sei denn man will mit der Luft eine Stelle im Teich freihalten.  

Wenn einer mag kann er sich den Oase Aquaoxy 400 bei mir abholen. Kostenpunkt: Nix. Wenn einem das zu blöde ist nehme ich auch eine Fl. Rotwein . Das Ding liegt bei mir nur in der Ecke.
Und bevor einer auf die Idee kommt: " ich zahle den Versand". 

Ich gebe den nur persönlich "umsonst" ab. Ich habe keine Lust auf Rennerei zur Post etc.

lg
ebo

(PS. Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst )


----------



## Olli.P (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo ebo,

wie wärs mit 'ner kompletten PLZ oder einem Ort????

Ich seh nur 48...

das könnte evtl. bei mir um die Ecke liegen....... 

Obwohl ich den nicht haben will, hab selbst einen auf Halde liegen........... 

Aber den geb ich nicht ab 

vllt. brauch ich den mal als reservebelüfter...... :smoki


----------



## ebo (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Oh 

48282 Emsdetten.
Bin fast täglich in 48147 Münster am Friesenring 43 da kann ich das Teil auch nach Absprache übergeben.

lg
ebo


----------



## koifischfan (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Du bist bei der Polizei?

Heute war doch irgendetwas mit Datenschutz im Internet, oder so?
Du sollst keine Angaben zur Person und und und, auch nicht indirekt, im Internet hinterlassen. 

Das mußte ich jetzt aber mal gesagt haben. Ansonsten wäre es Werbung. Wofür eigentlich?


----------



## ebo (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo.

Ich glaube du verwechselst Datenschutz mit "du sollst nicht".  Was ich hier angebe oder nicht ist allein meine Sache. Ich benutze einen Nick und habe kein Foto eingestellt. 

Nun bin ich gespannt wie du mich weiter identifizieren möchtest :

Außerdem wer sagt das du Recht hast? Und selbst wenn hätte ich da kein Problem mit. 

Im übrigen hat das mit dem Thema aber auch nicht das geringste zu tun.


lg
ebo


----------



## schilfgrün (10. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo ebo,

das ist doch witzig, ein `Koilock Holmes` ist Dir auf der Spur ! 



> Im Prinzip ist es egal ob du nur den Filter belüftest oder auch den Teich. Wobei ich den Filter als wichtiger erachte. Es sei denn man will mit der Luft eine Stelle im Teich freihalten.


- für mich als einen relativ Neubesitzer eines Uraltteiches stellt sich die Frage - wie sinnvoll ist es und ab welcher Größe des Teiches, den Filter auch über die Wintermonate laufen zu lassen und warum meinst Du, sollte eher der Filter als der Teich selbst belüftet werden ?

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## ebo (11. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo.

Wegen der Bakterien die sich insbesondere im Filter ansiedeln. Die benötigen den Sauerstoff. Hinzu kommt das das Wsser ja durch den Filter läuft und dort den Sauerstoff aufnehmen kann.


Filter im Winter an oder aus da streiten sich die Geister. Ich lass den seit einigen Jahren laufen. Ich persönlich finde es wichtig das der Filter gut eingefahren ist und nicht jedes Jahr aufs neue starten muss. 

Ohne gab es vorher aber auch keine Probleme. Zumindest weiß ich da nichts von 

lg
ebo


----------



## schilfgrün (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo ebo,

das liest sich interessant und werde ich für mich überdenken.
Danke für diese`Info` !

Liebe Grüße - :smoki


----------

